

Facebook copies Twitter yet again, launches hashtags - Daniiltje
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/06/12/facebook-copies-twitter-yet-again-launches-hashtags-to-let-users-add-context-and-discover-shared-interests/

======
yaakov
Why is this even news?

> the company hints that hashtags “are just the first step” in a series of
> features that will bring conversations about public events, people, and
> topics on the social network to “the forefront of people’s Facebook
> experience.

So in other words, FB is making it clear that they are going to continue to
try to play catch-up to Twitter and G+?

